# Hello from NC



## indypartridge (Nov 18, 2004)

Hi Sami! Welcome to Beesource!



SamiG said:


> I'm a (very) amateur beekeeper based in CHapel Hill, NC. I'd love to connect with folks in the area...


Have you checked into a local beekeeping club? Clubs are great places to find mentors and get connected with local beeks.
http://www.ncbeekeepers.org/chapters.htm


----------



## SamiG (Sep 9, 2009)

Thanks Indypartridge,

Yeah - there is a local chapter. I am intending to join - though with my first baby due any day, I've been wary of any more time commitments... But yes, it's on my list...


----------

